# Is it even possible to gain 2" of shoulder width?



## 3moreinches (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi guys, first time poster. Total newbie here.

I am 5'8" and weight 170lbs with chest measurement of 41" and waist of 34". My issue is my narrow and bony shoulder that measure about 16". I would needless to say love to have few more inches of shoulder. 

Since I am over 40, is it even possible?  I want to set an achievable goal that can be done in say 2 years with 3/week training.

I don't think the bone structure can change, right? so the only chance is to grow huge side delt? I am a chubby guy with really bony shoulder, so I guess I need to somehow stimulate the system to grow in that area. What would be the best way to achieve that?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2009)

Bone structure can change, to an extent. It isn't at quick and noticeable as muscle growth, in comparison.

Wolff's law. 

It basically says, habitual loading of bone structures can increase their integrity and circumference. 

Sure, I think you could add 2 inches of width to your shoulder frame, it'll take hard work and a lot of eating.

You can't really rush hypertrophy (growth) in any certain area over others. Best thing to do is to train everything hard.


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2009)

3moreinches said:


> is it even possible?



Excuse the cliches:

-One cannot predict the future.

and more importantly,

-It can't hurt to try.

That aside, go ahead and read the Getting Started link in my signature (the author is a quadragenarian too). Whether you are new to training or not,  you may find some useful information in there. Following that methodology, you CAN expect to gain overall size if done properly. On that note, what is your long term goal? I presume that you would like to put on some mass to fill out your shoulders. Are you interested in leaning out as well? You described yourself as chubby, do you have an estimate of your body fat percentage?


----------



## 3moreinches (Oct 20, 2009)

m11 said:


> Excuse the cliches:
> 
> -One cannot predict the future.
> 
> ...



My goal is not to become a body builder but rather trying to "relocate" mass or inches from my waist to my shoulder and chest.  I have been working out for about 8 weeks, gained 2" on chest but nothing around the shoulder yet.

Ideally, I would like to shrink the waist down to say 30" form 34" and gain perhaps another inch or so on chest.  Most importantly, bunch of inches on the shoulder, wider and thicker.


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2009)

Those new to training typically see interesting and unpredictable results. An example is your rapid gain in chest circumference. Some novices even lose a bit of fat while simultaneously increasing lean body mass.  However, these novice gains will likely slow down greatly pretty soon. As a result you'll have to direct your focus on either gaining body weight or losing body fat (bulking and cutting, respectively). For the most part, these processes cannot be  done simultaneously. That said, you'll either have to drop the fat first and then put on some mass afterward, or you can put on mass in order to fill out your shoulders and follow that with a period of fat loss to drop your waist size. The first option will effectively shrink your waist followed by a period in which you fill out your shoulders by adding on overall body weight. 

Which option you select is dependent on your current build. Those with lower body fat percentages tend to partition their calories better (send more energy towards muscle than fat). Those who bulk on higher body fat percentages tend to partition poorly as well as run into aromatization issues (if unfamiliar, google 'gynecomastia').

Based on you waist size, I'd think you'd be okay to bulk up first, and then cut down the body fat. 


Re: looking like a bodybuilder
Nobody looks like a muscle magazine-type bodybuilder by accident .


----------



## 3moreinches (Oct 20, 2009)

fufu said:


> Bone structure can change, to an extent. It isn't at quick and noticeable as muscle growth, in comparison.
> 
> It basically says, habitual loading of bone structures can increase their integrity and circumference.
> 
> ...



I wonder what would be best exercises that most likely will seduce the bones to develop side ways/width wise.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2009)

3moreinches said:


> I wonder what would be best exercises that most likely will seduce the bones to develop side ways/width wise.



That is a fruitless pursuit. You can't really seduce muscles to develop only laterally, and trying to get your bones to do the same thing is ridiculous. 

Wolff's law isn't something that should be directing the design of a training program. It is just a phenomenon that occurs when you load your body. I highly doubt that bone growth patterns are sensitive to certain exercises.

There are no magic exercises for to get your muscles or bones to grow in a certain way. Their way of growth is predetermined by your genetics, and there isn't much you can do otherwise. Often people try to use silly isolation exercises to "shape" muscles, but the amount of pure growth stimulus you will get from basic body movements (deadlifts, overhead presses, rows, etc.) will largely outweigh anything a "magic" exercise will do.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Built (Oct 21, 2009)

3moreinches said:


> My goal is not to become a body builder but rather trying to "relocate" mass or inches from my waist to my shoulder and chest.  I have been working out for about 8 weeks, gained 2" on chest but nothing around the shoulder yet.
> 
> Ideally, I would like to shrink the waist down to say 30" form 34" and gain perhaps another inch or so on chest.  Most importantly, bunch of inches on the shoulder, wider and thicker.



Hey there, my fellow codger!  I've got news for you - if you're trying to build bigger muscles and get cut up, hate to break it to you but that's... <gasp> BODYBUILDING! <No!>





3moreinches said:


> I wonder what would be best exercises that most likely will seduce the bones to develop side ways/width wise.



Same stuff that packs on mass. Try my shoulder module:
Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 21, 2009)

Hoglander your hot.


----------



## 3moreinches (Oct 23, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey there, my fellow codger!  I've got news for you - if you're trying to build bigger muscles and get cut up, hate to break it to you but that's... <gasp> BODYBUILDING! <No!>
> 
> You are absolutely right!!  I meant to say that I want to build my body up to more acceptable proportion.  Right now, I have excess inches around my waist and not nearly enough around shoulder.
> 
> Same stuff that packs on mass. Try my shoulder module:



Got to go to a different gym, the Jr college gym that I am using now only  have machines and dumbbells.   Can't do the hang clean. (


----------



## Built (Oct 24, 2009)

No barbell at your gym? 

Get to a real gym!  Meanwhile, try handstand pushups.


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 27, 2009)

carrot top is on some serious roids, i aint even playin, he should really go for a buzz cut too cause he looks like a very muscular strong woman


----------



## jc202286 (Apr 3, 2010)

*shoulder specialization*

try this 3 week program. it focuses all your energy and recuperation on just your deltoids. its focus is on complete development and on the lateral head (responsible for shoulder width).Do 3 sets per body part of large muscle groups and 2 sets per body parts for smaller body parts twice a week as maintenance..do those full body sessions(every muscle but shoulders) on Tuesday and Thursday. on the shoulder workouts rest one minute between sets and spend no longer then 60  minutes in the gym.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 3, 2010)

3moreinches said:


> Got to go to a different gym, the Jr college gym that I am using now only  have machines and dumbbells.   Can't do the hang clean. (



You just gave yourself the best advice so far.  Free weights are pretty much mandatory.  Machines are far better than sitting on your ass, but isolation exercise is shit compared to heavy compounds for mass, which is what you are trying to build.  

There is no such thing as "relocating mass".  The inches on your waist cannot be moved to your chest.  Fat does not turn into muscle.  They are two very different substances.  You have to burn fat, and build muscle to achieve the look you are after.

Your shoulders will grow along with everything else.  At your level you can follow a basic program and make stunning results.  If you really want to focus on your shoulders, follow Builts program and they WILL get bigger if your diet is on point.  You may want to use that program after your growth stalls a bit though.  I think you would be simply amazed at how much your body composition will change with a simple push/pull/legs type 3-4 day a week full body program.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 4, 2010)

And don't over train the shoulder capsule like most folks.  Every time you work the back and chest you're working it, so don't try to throw in two or three days of heavy shoulder work like you might see people doing in magazines or some mysterious first poster suggested.  What about your compound back and chest work, where would you fit that in doing that three a week plan he suggested?  You need to eat, do more heavy compounds,DB bench, Pull ups, etc., and rest.  And it's not going to happen overnight, unless you're genetically blessed or on assistance.


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well of coure anything is possible and i mean that!  But if I were to give you one tip for growth, it would be to stretch.  You shoulders will expand as far as the tendons and joints can TAKE!!!

A great way to get bigger and relieve your body from the work it has to do....


----------

